# what to read next??



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I'm stuck! I'm having a hard time finding something good to read. Often times I find myself just making a wild stab and grabbing a book off the [Amazon] shelf and I start reading. Sometimes this works out well, and sometimes it doesn't. I really want to read something GOOD! Help a brother out....

Here are some books and authors that I like (in no particular order):

The River Why, The Brother's K, River Teeth, My Story As Told By Water (David James Duncan)
A Man Called Ove (Fredrik Backman)
Hitman Anders, The Girl Who Saved the King of Sweden, The 100 Year Old Man... (Jonas Jonasson)
Killing Crazy Horse (Bill O'Reilly)
The Son (Philipp Meyer)
A Thousand Splendid Suns, And the Mountains Echoed, Kite Runner (Khaled Hosseini)
Mary and O'Neil, The Summer Guest, The Passage, The Twelve, The City of Mirrors (Justin Cronin)
The Lord of the Rings, The Hobbit, The Children of Hurin, and everything else Tolkien
The Monkey Wrench Gang, Hayduke Lives, Desert Solitaire (Edward Abbey)
The Border Trilogy, The Road (Cormac McCarthy)
The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo trilogy (Stieg Larsson)


Any suggestions?


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Try novels by Larry Watson...I've liked some of his work. Pat Conroy is pretty good too--The Great Santini, My Losing Season, Lords of Discipline. I also liked The Story of Edgar Sawtelle by David Wroblewski.

I really want to try Peter Carey's True History of the Kelly Gang too. It looks really good to me.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Just to shake things up for you--- Mule Deer Country - by Valerius Geist


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

PBH said:


> I'm stuck! I'm having a hard time finding something good to read. Often times I find myself just making a wild stab and grabbing a book off the [Amazon] shelf and I start reading. Sometimes this works out well, and sometimes it doesn't. I really want to read something GOOD! Help a brother out....
> 
> Here are some books and authors that I like (in no particular order):
> 
> ...


I read The Adventurers series with my kids that was pretty fun. The last two weren't quite as good as the first 3. 

Have you read "Great and Terrible" series by Chris Stewart? I thought that was very unique. He's got a few other single novel series.

One I really enjoyed but was a little depressing was "Ghost Mountain Boys." Crazy story of holding off Japanese in New Guinea to stop them from taking Australia. 

"Slave Stealers" by Tim Ballard was also very good. 

"A Distant Prayer" was really crazy. Story about a Utah fighter pilot shot down over WWII Germany. 

"Surround yourself with Greatness" by Chad Lewis. Loved that book. 

I have a bunch of church books as well....not sure if you're into those or not, but I've got a good list of those. I listen to a LOT of books because of the distance to drive out here is big. 100 miles to Sam's Club.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

caddis -- thanks for mentioning the WWII books. I didn't include any of those on my original list, but I loved A Helmet For My Pillow, With the Old Breed, Okinawa, as well as Unbroken.

heck, might was well throw in Alaska and Journey.


Keep them coming.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I'm more of a nonfiction guy, but here are a few recent ones I've read that you might enjoy. 


The Future of Humanity by Michio Kaku. (Discusses what graphene really is, not what Aunt Beulah says it is on Facebook, as well as many other subjects.)
Alexander Hamilton by Rod Chernow. (only mentions the musical in passing and gives a good, realistic account of the founding period with perspective not found in the current partisan arguments) 
About Trout by Robert Behnke (A compilation of his articles/columns over the decades in Trout magazine)

If you are a sci-fi guy, you might like the Foundation trilogy by Isaac Asimov, if you haven't previously read them.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Due to your liking of Fantasy (Tolkien) I'd recommend Brandon Sanderson's Stormlight series. Start with The Way of Kings. It's a bit hard to wrap your brain around this particular books methodology of story telling (jumps around wildly from person to person, around in time), but wow does it ever pay off in the end.









Amazon.com: The Way of Kings (The Stormlight Archive, Book 1) eBook : Sanderson, Brandon: Kindle Store


Amazon.com: The Way of Kings (The Stormlight Archive, Book 1) eBook : Sanderson, Brandon: Kindle Store



www.amazon.com





Brandon Sanderson is one of the most prolific and amazing writers of our time. Very original and distinct magic types from series to series (mystborn to stormlight, WoT etc).

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Have you read any of the Joe Picket books by CJ Box? 

It follows the life of a Wyoming DWR officer. While totally fictional there are a lot of things that us hunters and fishermen can relate to.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Have you tried the Twilight series? Probably right up your alley.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

I am reading American Buffalo by Steve Rinella and I am really enjoying it--might want to give it a try

Few of my all time fav's: Man's Search for Meaning by Viktor Frankl, Brave New World by Aldous Huxley, Fountainhead by Ayn Rand, Count of Monte Cristo by Alexandre Dumas, Of Mice and Men by Steinbeck, and The Old Man and The Boy by Robert Rourke


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I've always wanted to read Count of Monte Cristo because I love a good redemption story, but I could never get going beyond 10-15 pages. I'll have to try again. I also like The Old Mand and the Boy. 

I recently read a book about a kid growing up on a sheep ranch. It was honestly the most poetic writing of any author I've ever read. It is called Under This Western Sky, by Ivan Doig.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Another vote here for CJ Box! The boy in me still loves the Storm Testament series by Lee Nelson.


----------



## SCS_Bg_Hunter (Oct 27, 2019)

The Forgotten Soldier Amazon.com: The Forgotten Soldier: 8601400965771: Sajer, Guy: Books Great book, starts a little slow but really picks up. 

White Indian Boy White Indian Boy: My Life Among The Shoshones: Wilson, Elijah Nicholas: 9780941599719: Amazon.com: Books is another good one.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

One more I think you would like. 










Trout of the World (reissue): Prosek, James: 9781617690235: Amazon.com: Books


Trout of the World (reissue) [Prosek, James] on Amazon.com. *FREE* shipping on qualifying offers. Trout of the World (reissue)



www.amazon.com






Besides top tier artwork, your mind will be blown by the incredible variety and differences in appearance of local populations of Salmo trutta through the world as well as discussion of other species.


----------



## Wasatch (Nov 22, 2009)

Here are some of my favorites:

The Emerald Mile: The Epic Story of the Fastest Ride in History Through the Heart of the Grand Canyon - Kevin Fedarko

Undaunted Courage: Meriwether Lewis, Thomas Jefferson, and the Opening of the American West - Stephen Ambrose

Down the Great Unknown: John Wesley Powell's 1869 Journey of Discovery and Tragedy Through the Grand Canyon- Edward Dolnick


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

If you haven’t read Unbroken, I’d suggest that one.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

If you are up for something different I might recommend the Spellman Files. It's an easy read but absolutely hilarious take on a family of PIs. It's a great end of the day read when you don't want anything too heavy.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

thanks everyone for the suggestions. My options have been expanded greatly. 

I've also lost a ton of respect for a few of you. Sorry. 

I'm going to throw out a suggestion to all of you, just because: Alaska by Michener (and, of course, Journey).
CPAJeff -- your recent trip would warrant a serious consideration of this book. And, if anyone ever wanted to know why Pacific salmon do what they do, then this book is a must. It is a book that I would recommend to anyone that has been to Alaska, or wants to go to Alaska. Don't let the 1,348 pages (plus another 201 pages for Journey) scare you. Read it. You'll like it.

Dallan -- I love Tolkien. But I struggle with other fantasy series -- I think it comes down to comparing them to Tokien. It's an unfair comparison, I know. But, I find many of these other fantasy series are geared more for non-Tolkien fans. I don't know....

....however, I grabbed The Passage (Justin Cronin) one time in a gift shop of the hotel I was staying in Las Vegas. It was the only book on their shelf, and I was desperate for something to read. Turns out that I read that entire trilogy about 5 times, and then went on to read nearly everything else that Cronin wrote. What a great discovery that turned out to be.

Vanilla -- tell me more about Twilight. If you're recommending it, it must have some substance.

FWIW -- I picked up The Story of Edgar Sawtelle. We'll see how that goes.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

The Passage was fun to read given they initially jaunt through the region. I need to pick it up again as it's been ages now.


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

A few of my favorites:
The Last Cowboys - John Branch
Peace Like a River - Leif Enger
No Country for Old Men - Cormac McCarthy
Atomic Habits - James Clear


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

1776 by McCullough is another great read!


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

nocturnalenemy said:


> A few of my favorites:
> The Last Cowboys - John Branch
> Peace Like a River - Leif Enger
> No Country for Old Men - Cormac McCarthy
> Atomic Habits - James Clear


Love Peace Like a River too...Cormac McCarthy is also a favorite writer. I love the Border Trilogy and The Road more than No Country though...


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

The Wheel of Time by Robert Jordan (and completed by Brandon Sanderson after Jordan's death) is the ultimate fantasy series imo. Nothing I've ever read comes close to it. But Sanderson's Stormlight Archive is a great read too.

In the nonfiction realm, Theodore Roosevelt's books are solid. I really enjoyed African Game Trails, Hunting Trips of a Rancher & The Wilderness Hunter.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

johnnycake said:


> The Wheel of Time by Robert Jordan (and completed by Brandon Sanderson after Jordan's death) is the ultimate fantasy series imo. Nothing I've ever read comes close to it.


I respectfully disagree, I would never recommend that series to someone. Oh its an interesting story, and Brandons completion of the series after Robert Jordan died was masterful. But good lord, I got into that series early and waited 12 years for it to wrap up. I waited nearly TWO YEARS at times for a book to come out, only to have it cover less than a weeks worth of story time. Entire books where really nothing at all happened to advance the story. There were so many interesting side stories that went absolutely nowhere after investing the readers time in.

If someone wants a **** good fantasy story, check out Raymond Feist's Magician series. Magician: Apprentice and Magician: Master are AMAZING books. Pug and Thomas are two of my all time most favorite characters. Then, once the hunger for more manifests itself, you move onto Empire Trilogy, Serpent War saga, Riftwar Legacy etc etc, and all the small story books inbetween. He build such a rich, interesting world, he was able to craft stories that span hundreds of years and generations of characters within that world. The familiarity of the "long lived", give a wonderful feeling of continuity as new trilogies are started. I think he has around 30 books based in the Midkemia lands.

-DallanC


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

DallanC said:


> I respectfully disagree, I would never recommend that series to someone. Oh its an interesting story, and Brandons completion of the series after Robert Jordan died was masterful. But good lord, I got into that series early and waited 12 years for it to wrap up. I waited nearly TWO YEARS at times for a book to come out, only to have it cover less than a weeks worth of story time. Entire books where really nothing at all happened to advance the story. There were so many interesting side stories that went absolutely nowhere after investing the readers time in.
> 
> If someone wants a **** good fantasy story, check out Raymond Feist's Magician series. Magician: Apprentice and Magician: Master are AMAZING books. Pug and Thomas are two of my all time most favorite characters. Then, once the hunger for more manifests itself, you move onto Empire Trilogy, Serpent War saga, Riftwar Legacy etc etc, and all the small story books inbetween. He build such a rich, interesting world, he was able to craft stories that span hundreds of years and generations of characters within that world. The familiarity of the "long lived", give a wonderful feeling of continuity as new trilogies are started. I think he has around 30 books based in the Midkemia lands.
> 
> -DallanC


I found them back in 1998 and loved waiting for each book to come out after that. The amount of foreshadowing in the books and complete world building is fantastic to me. But that level of detail isn't for everybody. I've read and reread that series more than anything else and I catch new Easter eggs every time.


----------



## BradN (Sep 25, 2007)

Wallace Stegner is one of my favorites. Big Rock Candy Mountain is loosely auto-biographical. Angle of Repose won a Pulitzer. Although he was a novelist, he also wrote some excellent history. Not Mormon, he did, however, spend his teens in SLC, and wrote some good non-fiction about the Mormon migration. Also wrote *Beyond the Hundredth Meridian: John Wesley Powell and the Second Opening of the West. 

Ivan Doig wrote some fantastic books. Most of them are set in the west. The English Creek Trilogy is good.

Wyoming2Utah, I suspect you would like both authors based on your book choices. *


----------



## Brandondubya (May 24, 2020)

Since this is a wildlife forum I'd have to recommend "A Sand County Almanac" by Aldo Leopold. I think it should be required reading for anyone who enjoys the outdoors.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

It's been a while.
read The Story of Edgar Sawtelle. It was pretty good.
Also: Peace Like a River. I really liked it.

Looking for something new now.




Critter said:


> Have you read any of the Joe Picket books by CJ Box?


I turned on this series on TV the other day. Thought "hey, this could be good...". I watched 15 minutes of episode 1 and turned it off. It was terrible. The CGI was bad. Just the "realism" was bad -- I mean, bull elk mooing in early spring with full antlers while eating a ranchers hey stack and the game warden has to fire a shot in the air to get them to run away? And then the comment that those poached bull elk were "daddies" to newly born babies, and how would those calves survive without a dad to teach them? It was just plain corny. How on earth does Hollywood screw this stuff up so bad? Do they not have people doing fact checks, and due diligence? No way could I read the books now...


anyway -- looking for something new again....


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I watched the first of the series on the tube and like usual the books are a lot better.

Sent from my SM-A426U using Tapatalk


----------



## callofthewild2 (May 10, 2021)

PBH said:


> It's been a while.
> read The Story of Edgar Sawtelle. It was pretty good.
> Also: Peace Like a River. I really liked it.
> 
> ...


i understand what you are saying about this series but after you get through episode 2 it really does get pretty entertaining. but yes the elk hard horned when they mention velvet. but my favorite oops was the close up of mr picket chambering a round in his rifle.


----------



## GroodyHowl (5 mo ago)

Ganya Yanagigara "Little Life" Heard a lot of good things about this book. I think you might like something like this. I am currently reading non-fiction. I really enjoyed the animation and now I'm trying to learn as much as possible about what kind of animation is made. By the way, in addition to legs, I was interested in many different sites where you can learn about animation. But that's it, more about my hobby. Although who knows. mine and you will be interested to read more about it.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

If I had but one book it might be _Little Big Man _by Berger...but, every man and hunter must read the Jim Corbett series of hunting India in the early 20th century...now there was a brave man!


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Recently finished Where the Crawdads Sing. I enjoyed it.
Picked up Blood Meridian by McCarthy and started it the other night. I like McCarthy, so I suspect I'll enjoy this.


----------

